# Sensor Infrarrojo



## dj_jara (May 22, 2007)

Hola amigos de Foros de electronica.

estoy realizando un trabajo de electrnica en el cual tengo que hacer un sensor infrarrojo, para esto estoy basando en un circuito sensor de luz el cual viene en un archivo adjunto y quisiera saber que componentes puedo utilizar en lugar de la fotocelda o LDR.

Que modificaciones se puede hacer y como serian estas.

necesito urgente una respuesta....

Gracias. Julio


----------



## rolotech (May 22, 2007)

Saludos, seguramente podrias utilizar un fototransistor o tambien un fotodiodo, nose que opinan los colegas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2007)

El circuito mas que un sensor, es un detector de luz.

Cuando recibe luz este se activa SOLO SE PAPAGA CUANDO QUITAS  LA PILA.

Deberias indicarnos que funcion deseas que realice.
Tambien los conocimientos que tienes
El material que dispones, tester, soldador...


----------



## dj_jara (May 23, 2007)

Hola

Primero que todo gracis por su interes.

Quiero aclararles que los conocimientos en electronica que tengo son pocos, con relacion al circuito que publique quiero saber que modificaciones tengo que hacerle para que funcione como un sensor infrarrojo, que trabaje de la siguinte manera:

El sensor es para una alarma que ira en una puerta en el momento que la puerta sea abierta interrumpa la luz emitida me imagino por un led infrarrojo y el receptor infrarrojo envie una señal electrica, indicando que la puerta ha sido abierta.

Si es posible que me puedan colaborar.

Espero que los elementos que se utilicen seanfaciles de encontrar en una tienda de electronica y que su costo sea bajo.

Gracias....


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2007)

y por que no utilizar un interruptor magnetico, le pegas un iman a la puerta y un contacto magnetico.

Hay varios modelos, segun consumos.


----------



## rampa (May 23, 2007)

Si amigo dj_jara yo tampoco entiendo el porque de un sensor infrarojo... generalmente las alarmas de autos se conectan al switch de las luces de las puertas.

De todas formas aca te dejo un diagrama de un senser que seguramente se puede aplicar a tus nescesidades:
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_detector-proximidad-infrarrojo.asp

suerte.


----------



## LeoManiche (Jun 4, 2010)

Espero y alguien me pueda ayudar o entender....


Igualmente quiero hacer un sensor con un led infrarrojo emisor y un receptor, que estén ubicados antes y después de una puerta.

Quiero controlar la puerta con un microcontrolador...

EL chiste es que cuando cruce el primer sensor e interrumpa la señal entre el emisor y el receptor, se abra la puerta y cuando cruce el siguiente infrarrojo (el que está al pasar la puerta) e interrumpa la señal y se cierre la puerta

Mi duda es: Cuando ocurre la interrupción, ¿Es cuándo existe corriente o es cuando no hay corriente??

Esto para saber si cuando se interrumpe la señal hay 0 ó 1 y de ahí accionar el motor que abrirá la compuerta y hacer el programa correspondiente con los retardos, etc


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 4, 2010)

Usa este, esta calado, pero con distancias no mayores a 1.5 m si quieres algo mas podiras utilizar un laser de esos de llavero de 10 MX$.

Saludos!!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 30777


----------



## LeoManiche (Jun 5, 2010)

En tu diagrama el transistor es el que va a recibir la luz del LED, y que hay cuando ocurre una interrupción, hay corriente o no?? 1 o 0??


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 5, 2010)

siempre que hay luz incidiendo sobre la fotorresistencia hay un 1 en el colector, cundo se interrumpe hay un cero, hay que calibrar el sistema con el pot de 1M, saludos!!


----------



## J05145 (Ago 5, 2010)

utiliza un LED de pulsos infrarrojos y un fotodiodo, eso te podria ser util,  yo tambien estoy haciendo uno y si por ahi hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con esto.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 6, 2010)

leo, si lo que queres hacer se trata de "atravezar" una puerta o algo asi, no estoy muy segura que lo que jaime propuso funcione... no te ofendas Jaime, pero la cosa es que el LDR funciona con precensia o ausencia de luz, pero supongo que un infrarrojo, algo tipo laser (como las peliculas), podria funcionar mejor! 

no se, se me ocurre... para el cole habia hecho un circuito con infrarrojos que al interrumpir la transmicion activaba una canilla de agua, era una "canilla automática", pero no lo tengo a mano...
los busco y los subo 

ahora que lo veo, es bastante parecido al del amigo rampa del post #6...
pero igual lo buscaré


----------

